# How to get MAC pro card



## (:KrIsTy:) (Apr 25, 2008)

Can someone tell me if i do a makeup course but no practical ( the course is external ) will i still be able to get the MAC pro card?


----------



## little_angel (Apr 27, 2008)

the MAC Pro Card is intended for those who are already working professionals in the makeup industry. You might qualify for a student card depending on what school you attend, but taking a class does not qualify you for a standard Pro Card


----------

